# Pulley System???



## sparkyreich (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi All! I am making a pulley system that will go inside a tent and I will have a motor on one pulley and two others (see diagram). Any suggestions. Oh... the point is that when people are about to enter the ghost will fly towards them and then go up out of the way. I nee help with 2 things:
1. How do I get the prop to attach to the string and still move properly- because if I just tie it on when it goes up it will not be able to go through the pulley bracket? I think I have to do a ski lift type thing???
2. What do I use for cable- I tried using fishing line for a similar prop but it just slid through the pulleys?


If anyone has any experience with this please help!!!


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

Sounds to me like your trying an Axworthy Flying ghost. Theres plenty of resources that could help you on Hauntproject or Monster list OF Halloween Projects. Sorry, I haven't done one yet myself, but do remember reading about the ski lift type sling on one of those sights. I hope you find what you need.

Minions Web - Axworthy Flying Ghost - Project & How To Pages - an old idea coming back to haunt you

Raven Manor : Projects : Axworthy Ghosts

New Page 2

just a few quick links that might help.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2008)

If your drawing is a side view I think the ghost is going to catch on the pulleys when it goes up;if the drawing is a top view then I would say it's an axworthy and like they said may source of info on that.


----------



## sparkyreich (Oct 14, 2008)

Diagram = side view


----------

